# Juwel Rio 180



## bluerose (May 3, 2009)

Hi all, I have a Juwel Rio 180 which I want to plant with some good strong plants that can manage with the lighting supplied with the aquarium. Does anyone have the same tank or another Juwel tank with the standard lights, no Co2 that can give me some advice on what to buy. 

Thanks


----------



## olejorik (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, Adrian,

I have a Juwel Vision 180 with the original T5 High-Lite lighting (one lamp was changed to Dennerle Colour Plus by advice of the seller) plus Juwel reflectors, and I guess it was too much light which resulted in strong CO2 deficiency. I've put a DYI CO2 system recently, and the difference is obvious and amazing.

Oleg



bluerose said:


> Hi all, I have a Juwel Rio 180 which I want to plant with some good strong plants that can manage with the lighting supplied with the aquarium. Does anyone have the same tank or another Juwel tank with the standard lights, no Co2 that can give me some advice on what to buy.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bluerose (May 3, 2009)

Hi Oleg.

I was not aware that too much light caused Co2 deficiancy. I thought that with the reflectors in place it would be ok to be honest. Where in the Netherlands do you live. Im looking to maybe meet up with people here to get face to face advice. I would love to know how to set up my own DIY system but have no idea what to do. I found a site earlier but it seemed too complicated.

Hope you are well.


----------



## olejorik (Apr 24, 2009)

Neither was I; I was pretty sure I can just add some ferts and EasyCarbo once a week, but then I saw my long-stem plants dying, while echinodoruses and cryptos were doing more or less well, but not perfect. I decided to try with a simple DYI system just to see whether it would make _any_ difference, and now I'm convinced I should have it done from the very beginning.

I'm living in Delft, about 70 km to the south from you, and if you want to get a face to face advice from a novice user just as you, you are always welcome. I've started my first planted tank just four months ago (you can see the photos via my profile), but I'll be glad to share the accumulated knowledge.



bluerose said:


> Hi Oleg.
> 
> I was not aware that too much light caused Co2 deficiancy. I thought that with the reflectors in place it would be ok to be honest. Where in the Netherlands do you live. Im looking to maybe meet up with people here to get face to face advice. I would love to know how to set up my own DIY system but have no idea what to do. I found a site earlier but it seemed too complicated.
> 
> Hope you are well.


----------



## bluerose (May 3, 2009)

olejorik said:


> Neither was I; I was pretty sure I can just add some ferts and EasyCarbo once a week, but then I saw my long-stem plants dying, while echinodoruses and cryptos were doing more or less well, but not perfect. I decided to try with a simple DYI system just to see whether it would make _any_ difference, and now I'm convinced I should have it done from the very beginning.
> 
> I'm living in Delft, about 70 km to the south from you, and if you want to get a face to face advice from a novice user just as you, you are always welcome. I've started my first planted tank just four months ago (you can see the photos via my profile), but I'll be glad to share the accumulated knowledge.


Thanks again Oleg.

I decided today to go and spend some money on plants...yet again! I have re-aquascaped and tossed most of the old plants out. I just looked at your website and realise that you are obviously a clever guy and thats why you understand how to make your own Co2 kit.

I think I have been through Delft....once or twice since moving here. It would be good to talk and maybe meet up one day. Im going to add you to my pal list if thats ok with you.

Bye for now


----------

